# Odds & Ends [Various]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10046"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10046" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10046"></a></div>
<strong>New Firmware [CR2]


</strong>A mention of a new “important” firmware for the 5D Mark III was mentioned as coming sometime in June. No mention of what would be “fixed” or added to the camera.</p>
<p><strong>Mirrorless [CR2]


</strong>More mentions of a mirrorless announcement in June. Launching with 3 lenses with a public “roadmap” of what would coming for the system down the road.</p>
<p><strong>Photokina [CR1]


</strong>A few other mentions that Canon would make a “big splash” for Photokina in September. If the mirrorless is already available, not sure what that would be.</p>
<p>On a Photokina note, I’ll be there in Cologne to check out the new wares from Canon and the rest.</p>
<p><strong>EF 24-70 f/2.8L II Availability


</strong>The lens will be available in July from a few people. There is “no risk of more delays”. Initial stock will be good, but there will obviously be backorder lists for a while.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-REG/Canon_5175B002_24_70mm_f_2_8L_EF_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H</a> & <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2470.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## kpk1 (May 29, 2012)

The big splash would be the new afordable FF body or the highest megapixel body.
For the last few years Canon strategy really sucks; so no more big splash.
If you'd ask me, the big splash would be a new increase of prices.


----------



## Ricku (May 29, 2012)

Lets hope that "the big splash" is a new sensor with greatly improved DR capabilities. Something to match or even beat the D800 sensor. 

If it is over 35MP, that would also be great, but not very important. The important thing right now is that Canon wakes up and get their act together when it comes to sensor advancements, especially low ISO read noise.


----------



## Ricku (May 29, 2012)

I'm glad to see that the mirrorless rumor has moved up to [CR2]-level.

Fingers crossed for a full frame model! (Not very likely to happen, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway.)


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 29, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> If you'd ask me, the big splash would be a new increase of prices.



Maybe Canon will send me a bill for $250 for the 5D3 I bought in March as part of their price increase strategy.


----------



## seta666 (May 29, 2012)

Ricku said:


> I'm glad to see that the mirrorless rumor has moved up to [CR2]-level.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a full frame model! (Not very likely to happen, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway.)



That would be nice but it is highly unlikely to happen. All mirrorless cameras share a crappy AF system, only leica makes mirrorless FF cameras because it is a tyrue MF rangefinder. 


I would be happy if this canon mirrorles had a good APS-C sensor (like D7000, not the old crappy 18mpx canon one). If it uses the G1X sensor I will pass and get a NEX instead and the 400$ Metabones NEX to EOS adapter. 

I want this mirrorless camera to use it in the field/studio with canon 100 macro and MP-E

Regards
Javier


----------



## lonebear (May 29, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> A few other mentions that Canon would make a “big splash” for Photokina in September. If the mirrorless is already available, not sure what that would be.
> 
> On a Photokina note, I’ll be there in Cologne to check out the new wares from Canon and the rest.



"Big splash", will it be a 24MP aps-h 7D successor? If true, that will be a direct response to d800 & the rumored d600.


----------



## Ricku (May 29, 2012)

lonebear said:


> "Big splash", will it be a *24MP aps-h 7D successor?* If true, that will be a *direct response to d800* & the rumored d600.


You are kidding, right?


----------



## AvTvM (May 29, 2012)

big splash would be an absolutely fantastic FF mirrorless with 
* greatly new 24 MP FF sesnor with 15 EV DR and no banding whatsoever at base ISO 100
* hi-ISO up to native 6400 better than 5D 3
* hybrid viewfinder [similar to what Fuji could not quite pull off in the X-Pro1] 
* hybrid AF system (Phase-Detect in sensor plane + Contrast AF - similar to Nikon 1, but even more responsive & better tracking AF; AF anywhere in the frame on Multitouch-LCD screen] 
* 6 fps; 99 shots RAW buffer (after all memory is dirt cheap) 
* price for body less than 3k USD/Euro 
* electrified Leica M-mount - compatible with all M-lenses [100% free - since patent protection for M-mount has expired!]
* fully AF-capable M-EF/EFS-adapter included at no extra cost in package 
* 3 fantastic, ultara-compact new USM-AF Zooms (w/ ultrashort flange distance) - 15-30mm/2.8 IS, 24-60mm/2.8 IS, 24-120mm/4 IS - optically excellent ... and priced at less than 2.5k a piece 

THAT would be what I call a big splash ... 

What will likely come? A crappy consumer-oriented mirrorless based on the crappy small 4:3 G1X sensor and a useless cheap optical viewfinder (like all powershot Gxx) and some boring, medicore consumer kit-lenses ...


----------



## Ricku (May 29, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> big splash would be an absolutely fantastic FF mirrorless with
> * greatly new 24 MP FF sesnor with 15 EV DR and no banding whatsoever at base ISO 100
> * hi-ISO up to native 6400 better than 5D 3
> * hybrid viewfinder [similar to what Fuji could not quite pull off in the X-Pro1]
> ...


Yup! I'd buy that camera in a hart beat!

Sad part is that a camera with these specs CAN be made but WON'T be made, just because of silly market segmentation and fear that it will eat DSLR sales.


----------



## MazV-L (May 30, 2012)

Okay, so my 5Diii arrived yesterday, complete with Firmware update 1.1.2 and light leak and DPP software fix. So is there going to be yet another Firmware update so soon


----------



## wickidwombat (May 30, 2012)

New firmware! please let us program the rate button to enable bracketing ala 1D series


----------



## lonebear (May 30, 2012)

Ricku said:


> lonebear said:
> 
> 
> > "Big splash", will it be a *24MP aps-h 7D successor?* If true, that will be a *direct response to d800* & the rumored d600.
> ...



No, I am not kidding. This is something I read from all the tea leaves in the 7DII rumor archive.


----------



## John Thomas (May 30, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> Okay, so my 5Diii arrived yesterday, complete with Firmware update 1.1.2 and light leak and DPP software fix. So is there going to be yet another Firmware update so soon



God bless them for these! Only to continue in this manner...

Well, perhaps is better to stress that the reality has changed. Nowadays cameras are much more complex than any human (closed) team can handle. The usage cases can be much different from what the design team imagine and the interactions between different camera subsystems are much more complex than several years ago.

Others have also some problems, too. See, for example:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/05/29/Nikon-updates-firmware-D4-D800-D800E-
(see also the comments)

http://nikonrumors.com/forum/topic.php?id=5517
(scroll down to see how many links they post)

I think that's the time to accept the reality and try to improve it. Ok, it would be better to have everything perfect from the beginning - but this just isn't possible practically.

just my2c,

JohnnTh


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 30, 2012)

Sure hope the three mirrorless lenses aren't all low quality variable aperture zoomz.


----------



## MazV-L (May 30, 2012)

John Thomas said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so my 5Diii arrived yesterday, complete with Firmware update 1.1.2 and light leak and DPP software fix. So is there going to be yet another Firmware update so soon
> ...


Having to send the 5Diii to Canon every time there's a firmware update will be a real pain in the neck, but that is what they recommend


----------



## flangad (May 30, 2012)

Do you really think the market and customers need one more proprietary/specific mirorless format?

The only interesting thing if Canon join Mirrorless would be to see they join micro 4/3 group, even i doubt this could happen.
This would stregthen considerably this format (so this would vallue the Panasonic and Olympus offer, but also this new Canon offer, compared with all other competitors), and Canon users of a Canon micro4/3 body could benefit for the wide range of quality lenses yet available on the market. Canon would not have to develop a complete range of lense for the launch of their product but can do that little by little.


----------



## Rocky (May 30, 2012)

flangad said:


> Do you really think the market and customers need one more proprietary/specific mirorless format?
> 
> The only interesting thing if Canon join Mirrorless would be to see they join micro 4/3 group, even i doubt this could happen.
> This would stregthen considerably this format (so this would vallue the Panasonic and Olympus offer, but also this new Canon offer, compared with all other competitors), and Canon users of a Canon micro4/3 body could benefit for the wide range of quality lenses yet available on the market. Canon would not have to develop a complete range of lense for the launch of their product but can do that little by little.


The sensor of Micro 4/3 is too small for "serious work". APS_C is the minimum size. Most of the people in this forum talks about smalleer size, easy to carry, etc. So one or two prime lens will be the outfit for mirrorless. So Canon can start out with one prime, one wide angle and one medium telephoto (portrait lens) and see which way the wind blows. Camera manufacturer make mre money on lens than camera. So why should Canon give up the more profitable part??


----------



## c.d.embrey (May 30, 2012)

Rocky said:


> The sensor of Micro 4/3 is too small for "serious work". APS_C is the minimum size.



Editorial and advertising aren't serious work ??? I didn't know that.

Bob Dylan said:

"Your old road is
Rapidly agin'
Please get out of the new one
If you can't lend your hand
For the times they are a-changin'."


----------



## John Thomas (May 30, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> John Thomas said:
> 
> 
> > MazV-L said:
> ...



?!?!

Why?? 

You can update the firmware by yourself. The proces is quite straightforward, as you should know, - just to have a changed battery and patience to not touch the camera till the firmware update process is finished. 

There are plenty of photographers which download the firware and apply by themselves.

HTH

John Th.


----------



## awinphoto (May 30, 2012)

John Thomas said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > John Thomas said:
> ...



You beat me to it... do it yourself via canons website... doesn't take more than 2-3 minutes


----------



## MazV-L (May 31, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> John Thomas said:
> 
> 
> > MazV-L said:
> ...


Sorry, I've never bothered about Firmware updates on previous Dslrs so excuse my ignorance, I thought it was just something you could download yourself too but when I rang Canon to check my particular 5Diii copy was all up to date the Canon employee told me he recommended I send it in for any updates, not try to do so myself.


----------



## awinphoto (May 31, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > John Thomas said:
> ...



Download the firmware, copy to card, insert card in camera, go into firmware in camera and upgrade, just make sure your battery is 25% or more to last 2-3 minutes. Voila, its done. So easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## John Thomas (May 31, 2012)

> Download the firmware, copy to card, insert card in camera, go into firmware in camera and upgrade, just make sure your battery is 25% or more to last 2-3 minutes. Voila, its done. So easy a caveman can do it.



Yes, we are cavemen 8) - but I think that MazV-L raised an interesting point: The attitude of (some) Canon employees which in this case is acting like a brake in cavemen's approach to the fire (with all the meanings of this metaphor).

However, I think that Canon should improve the process of learning the phtographers to be more inventive and to have an attitude of continous improvement, knowing that they will receive something as a reward (ie. a better firmware with bugfixes, features etc.). 

The product lifecycle for a pro/flagship camera is big and, price drops/rebates aside, only through firmware improvements they will keep the sales up and the customers close.

just my2c,

JohnTh


----------



## Gcon (May 31, 2012)

"
EF 24-70 f/2.8L II Availability
The lens will be available in July from a few people.
"
Ah I first read this as "for a few people", thinking - I wonder who those three lucky people are?!


----------

